# MS Word 2003 - password protected issue



## Rachieb (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a user that has created several word docs - she has password protected them - however when she tries to open them - The password box pops up and it states that they are reserved by another user who is not known to her...
When she contacted this user - they state they havent opened these and dont know what they are.

Please advise - 
why is this? and how can this be? and how to rectify and remove the reserved by user?

thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## GYR8 (May 13, 2009)

Click read-only.
Open document, then save as...
On the right side of the save as.. dialog box click tools->security options.
Remove the modify password and uncheck the "read only recommended". Save the file as a different name and remove the original one later.


B


----------

